# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Let's see your tattoos.

## PyroPython

As some (who pay attention?) may know, I do a little tattoo work here and there. So, I figured I'd like to see what you all got.

Here's a few of mine (didn't do them myself)

Python sleeve. (the random brown thing is a branch. I just havn't finished the jungle scene yet. Still got ferns, etc. coming.)


For my oldest daughter, Belle.


Funnel Web spider w/clover.


Winged skull. (ignore the chinese crap on the right. It is *Supposed* to mean snake. Got it when i turned 18. Hate it.)


Centipede. coloring not done, another time issue. You can kinda see my snake bites on my hand in the second one.




So yeah, what does everyone here have?

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...ghlight=tattoo

----------

_PyroPython_ (01-16-2010)

----------


## PyroPython

Damn. Im always late for everything. Oh well, thanks.

----------


## juddb

One of my favorites, this one is on my left calf.

----------


## Old_School



----------


## Lolo76

Well, apparently I didn't post on the last thread, although I could have sworn I did.  :Confused2:  Not to mention, that other one is so old, a lot of images have since been moved/removed. So we may as well start a new tattoo thread! Here are some of mine... sorta lost count, but I think I'm about equal on tattoos and snakes right now.  :Very Happy: 





 









I'm also working on a backpiece/cover-up, to hide some ugly old tattoos... it's still in progress, but here's a snippet:

----------


## Capt._Howdy

well here are some of my tattoos i love getting inked thank got i have a buddy that does it as a living so i think i only actualy paid for 2 tattoos that not that bad  :Very Happy: 

inside bicep  


inside elbow


my soon to be wife did this one not that bad for her first try at tattooing


my elbow never again 


my deathbat on my chest(im holding my son N8 the day he was born)


last and not least my fav tattoo i have pennywise the clown portrait done by nate at topnotch tattoos Elgin ,Il

----------


## irezumi67

these are some off mine

----------


## Capt._Howdy

okay so i messed up and put two of the same pics up so here is the one of my deathbat and me holding my son when he was first born

----------


## PyroPython

> last and not least my fav tattoo i have pennywise the clown portrait done by nate at topnotch tattoos Elgin ,Il



Do they float?

----------


## PyroPython

Here's a few that I've done. I don't have pics of the others.

This is on my fiance:


This is my aunt, behind the ear (obviously?)


This is a local band's logo on a friend (Dirty Wormz)

----------


## Lolo76

> last and not least my fav tattoo i have pennywise the clown portrait done by nate at topnotch tattoos Elgin ,Il


I REALLY hate clowns, but have to admit... that's pretty freakin' sweet.  :Good Job:

----------


## cinderbird

Side piece, on my right side + cat in background.


Colored, but still needs work done


Memorials for my mom and aunt

----------


## Exotic Python Designs

Out of the two I have this one is my favorite

Smile now, cry later...skulls style

----------


## Capt._Howdy

> Do they float?


they ALL FLOAT DOWN HERE

----------


## PyroPython

> they ALL FLOAT DOWN HERE


Greatest movie of all time. That tat of yours def. does it justice.

----------


## Buttons

> Here's a few that I've done. I don't have pics of the others.
> 
> This is on my fiance:
> 
> 
> This is my aunt, behind the ear (obviously?)
> 
> 
> This is a local band's logo on a friend (Dirty Wormz)


please leave it to the professionals

----------


## Capt._Howdy

> please leave it to the professionals


gotta start some where u just dont pick up a tattoo machine and become a "professional" over night keep doing it dont stop just keep working on your weak points honestly i would let u tattoo me. My buddy nate the same person that did my pennywise did some "hack jobs" befor he got his apprenticeship and look at what hes laying down down.    :Good Job:

----------


## Neal

> gotta start some where u just dont pick up a tattoo machine and become a "professional" over night keep doing it dont stop just keep working on your weak points honestly i would let u tattoo me. My buddy nate the same person that did my pennywise did some "hack jobs" befor he got his apprenticeship and look at what hes laying down down.


You've got guts. I have 2 tats, and the guy that did my tats has trophies. I won't let nobody touch me unless they've down show work  :Smile: . That's just me though.

----------


## leatherface13

these are just a few of mine



[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Krista (01-18-2010)

----------


## Capt._Howdy

your right neal but the way i see it it can always be fixed or covered but how will they get better if they cant tattoo people ill tell u this (i use to do tattoos) practice skin sucks nothing like real skin so its basically useless. granted i wouldnt pay for him to sling his ink.  Thats just my out look on it ehh its only skin it falls off once u die.

----------


## Capt._Howdy

[/QUOTE]

 :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

leatherface13 (01-17-2010)

----------


## Darkice

My wifes back.
She just got the Lions yesturday.

----------


## singingtothewheat

> One of my favorites, this one is on my left calf.


Sweet tat's

----------


## singingtothewheat

> Side piece, on my right side + cat in background.
> 
> 
> Colored, but still needs work done
> 
> 
> Memorials for my mom and aunt


 I love the side piece.  I have one big one on my right thigh.  I bet that booger hurt.

----------


## singingtothewheat

> they ALL FLOAT DOWN HERE



ack.  Really scary book, movie,um not so much.  I'm another person who really doesn't care for clowns.  Even the nice ones look menacing to me.

----------


## dsirkle

> My wifes back.
> She just got the Lions yesturday.


That's quite a skillful tattoo artist that you have.

----------


## Capt._Howdy

> ack.  Really scary book, movie,um not so much.  I'm another person who really doesn't care for clowns.  Even the nice ones look menacing to me.


 the book is a 1000X better

----------


## Capt._Howdy

its kinda weird cause i hate clowns too and its all cause of the movie IT thats what made me get it done plus its a free tattoo come on who would turn down the offer

----------


## Buttons

> gotta start some where u just dont pick up a tattoo machine and become a "professional" over night keep doing it dont stop just keep working on your weak points honestly i would let u tattoo me. My buddy nate the same person that did my pennywise did some "hack jobs" befor he got his apprenticeship and look at what hes laying down down.


I understand that. I manage/pierce at a shop for 10 years now. This person isn't apprenticing. They do this "here and there". That usually means out of there house in a non-sterile environment. These type of people shouldn't be tattooing. If they want to learn they should go after a proper apprenticeship and learn it the right way.

----------


## Capt._Howdy

your right he should get an apprenticeship but u also have to understand that it costed my buddy $5000 he also tattooed out of his house befor dropping that kind of cash

----------


## PythonChick

I have two tattoos. First one is two paw prints on the inside of my right ankle. Can't seem to find a picture. Second one if new as of October, and on my left foot:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

There are some really sweet tats on here!!!  :Good Job:  

I have three myself, all easily concealed. Most people don't even know I have tats! I didn't mean to do it, but after my last tat I realized that I have a tribal, an old school, and a new school tat. I think it's neat  :Very Happy:  

My first one. I really love horses  :Razz: , oh...and it's on hip/bum


My second one. Sorry for the terrible picture. It's on my foot and I had it placed so that it shows perfectly with heels. I went in with heels on and left with heels on that day  :Razz: 


My third one. On my shoulder, this one is my fav!

----------


## PyroPython

Im not paying to apprentice. Those three are out of my first 5. They really dont look too bad in person. And all of my stuff is sterile. New needles, sterile tubes and grips, and sterile or new tips. And the learning factor was the reason they were on famy or friends, and done free. Im not out charging people to let me learn. Ive gotten alot better since those, without paying any of the ego-filled artists we have in this area.

----------


## Capt._Howdy

i dont blame you i did the same thing  there are a couple level headed artist out here but not many my buddy on the other hand is head is the size of the sears tower lol but when it comes to friends hell throw down for free lol ehh im glade im a friend but like i said befor u have to start some where and honestly i know like 5 pro tattoo artist that learned on there own and yeah there work is great

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

~My vine, mantis, spider & dragon.~

----------


## Buttons

> Im not paying to apprentice. Those three are out of my first 5. They really dont look too bad in person. And all of my stuff is sterile. New needles, sterile tubes and grips, and sterile or new tips. And the learning factor was the reason they were on famy or friends, and done free. Im not out charging people to let me learn. Ive gotten alot better since those, without paying any of the ego-filled artists we have in this area.


That's fine that you don't want to pay. Just tattoo yourself then. Stop putting your crappy work on others so they have to pay to get it fixed. Those tattoos you posted are absolute garbage and the photos show that. I've let apprentices tattoo me AFTER they've learned the basics. Those tattoos you've posted show that you STILL haven't learned the basics of tattooing and shouldn't even be putting a machine in your hands.

----------


## PyroPython

> That's fine that you don't want to pay. Just tattoo yourself then. Stop putting your crappy work on others so they have to pay to get it fixed. Those tattoos you posted are absolute garbage and the photos show that. I've let apprentices tattoo me AFTER they've learned the basics. Those tattoos you've posted show that you STILL haven't learned the basics of tattooing and shouldn't even be putting a machine in your hands.


Pull your head out of your ass. You have no idea what they thought of them, and it's not like im doing it on you so take your opinion to someone who cares. I have done some on myself, before them. They ASKED and after they BEGGED, I agreed. I know it isn't as good looking as it could be, but they are perfectly happy with them. That's all that really matters to me, I got practice- they liked it. Really, it's only their opinion that counts.

----------


## dr del

Guys,

Either take it to PM's or place each other on ignore - whichever you choose is fine but if you continue down this path on the open boards it is almost certain to end up with people getting infractions.


dr del

----------


## SquamishSerpents

this thread came at the most perfect time...NOT! i've recently been battling the "itch..." i NEED to get more ink! too bad my budget says no

here are mine:




i'm sure i could have got a better picture of bowser but, what can i say, i feel a little lazy!


and this here, is my masterpiece, my pride and joy. if you're in the Vancouver area, go see Sean Campbell, he's the BEST!

----------


## herpchick

Here's my new one. It's new enough that it's still itching like crazy. You can see my other tattoo next to it, it's a bit faded already so I'm going to get it touched up when I go to get my next one on the other side.

----------


## Buttons

> Pull your head out of your ass. You have no idea what they thought of them, and it's not like im doing it on you so take your opinion to someone who cares. I have done some on myself, before them. They ASKED and after they BEGGED, I agreed. I know it isn't as good looking as it could be, but they are perfectly happy with them. That's all that really matters to me, I got practice- they liked it. Really, it's only their opinion that counts.


 Pull my head out of my ass?!! You're doing _crappy_ work on people!!!! Why should I pull my head out of my ass. Pull YOUR head out of your ass. YOU CAN NOT TATTOO TO SAVE YOUR LIFE  You are a scratcher/hack. GO BACK TO YOUR DAY JOB!!!!!!!!!!!  and stick to it. Stop scarring people up and making a mess out of their skin.

----------


## Lolo76

This is why most tattoo artists practice on dead pig flesh (among other things), for a LONG time before touching a live human. But hey, if people are willing to lend their skin, more power to you.  :Embarassed:

----------


## SquamishSerpents

> Pull my head out of my ass?!! You're doing _crappy_ work on people!!!! Why should I pull my head out of my ass. Pull YOUR head out of your ass. YOU CAN NOT TATTOO TO SAVE YOUR LIFE  You are a scratcher/hack. GO BACK TO YOUR DAY JOB!!!!!!!!!!!  and stick to it. Stop scarring people up and making a mess out of their skin.


personally, i thought this was a thread to share photos of your tattoos, not to criticize somebody's work. i was looking forward to a cool thread, with a large array of creative tattoos. so really, if you want to blatantly insult somebody like that (which i don't agree with, considering it's not YOUR skin that is being tattooed!!) then take it private.

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (03-04-2010)

----------


## Lolo76

Oh yeah, and beautiful tattoos everyone! I especially like your "pride & joy" Katia, and I'm really jealous of all the snake/reptile tattoos... that's on my list of tattoos to come, LOL.  :Wink:

----------


## orphan

Newest to oldest: 








My grandmother:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> and this here, is my masterpiece, my pride and joy. if you're in the Vancouver area, go see Sean Campbell, he's the BEST!


Holy cow I'm drooling over those flowers!!! Absolutely gorgeous!

----------


## Krista

Work in progress. lol excuse the stuff on my floor

----------


## SquamishSerpents

YOU ARE EXCUSED, Krista!

----------

Krista (01-18-2010)

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Heres a few.











Backwards in mirror

----------


## bloodpython19

> its kinda weird cause i hate clowns too and its all cause of the movie IT thats what made me get it done plus its a free tattoo come on who would turn down the offer


i have a IT mask from holloween 2 years ago.my cuz has a tatoo parlor he does off the book stuff so iwas able to get my ex's name on my neck.its out lined in black and red roses.i dnt have a pic of it srry

----------


## Wh00h0069

> 


All are nice, but I especially like this one. 

I have a snake tat on by back, but I can't really take the pic myself. I will have to have someone take it for me, so I can post it.

----------


## joshn6805

back when it was fresh.

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

The first two portraits My Oldest Brother and my grandpa Rossi and were done by two different guys, that I have the pleasure of working with!!!


And these are a few tattoos that I have done...
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## SquamishSerpents

that little gremlin thing is pretty darn cute!!!! 

and great white highlights on the phoenix (the fire bird, is that what they're called, Phoenix's?)

----------


## KeithTN

My wife just got her first tattoo last night. She loves the way it turned out. I may go back and get one Friday.

----------


## dembonez

> Well, apparently I didn't post on the last thread, although I could have sworn I did.  Not to mention, that other one is so old, a lot of images have since been moved/removed. So we may as well start a new tattoo thread! Here are some of mine... sorta lost count, but I think I'm about equal on tattoos and snakes right now. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ...


i love ur tattoos espically the cheshire cat but i noticed a jewish star really like that one too!  :Very Happy:

----------


## JAMills

Just added #12 and #13 a couple weeks ago.
Working on a full sleeve all the same style I have 4 more pieces I have designed in the same style and a lot of little fill pieces to go inbetween the big ones.
Haven't decided if I want to leave them all black or add color yet. Going to finish all the pieces then decide on color.

----------


## mommanessy247

wow! those are all some nice tatts, unfortunately im just not brave enough to do it myself.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> 


Oh I love the lady! Gypsy or something else?

----------

_JAMills_ (05-12-2010)

----------


## JAMills

> Oh I love the lady! Gypsy or something else?


Gypsy

----------


## punkoldschool

heres a couple of mine
yep i was drunk

hitman homage taken from a bottle of jager

kinda a geeky one but if your into your anime or manga have a guess lol

----------


## alexOATH

You all have some nice tattoos.

As of now, I only have one tattoo:



I love it, can't wait to get more.

----------


## kb1290

[QUOTE=RichsBallPythons;1247515]




I really like this!  :Good Job:

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

I have has both of these about 11 years. One on each ankle.

http://i985.photobucket.com/albums/a...ire81/rose.jpg


http://i985.photobucket.com/albums/a...ire81/frog.jpg

----------


## saber2th

*Here are mine!*

*Praying Hands:*


*Frog:*


*Snapping Turtle:*

----------


## dmaricle

here is my most recent one.






not sure why but i like this pic.

----------


## alohareptiles

Hmmm...not quite as ornate as the previous, but here's a shot of at least one of mine and my Dwarf Lavender Tic...  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Brstin2flames

Inspired by my favorite place I've ever traveled, China. The guy who did this was amazing, I wasnt sure exactly what I wanted but I knew I wanted it to kind of look brushed and like a watercolor, and he just asked me questions and hand drew it directly onto my leg and it was exactly what I envisioned. Now thats talent!

----------


## tonyaltn

This is the start of my love for animals and nature...maybe when I win the lottery I can get it all done, lol. This is actualy 2 tats, I had them add the feather to the drawing so it was done as a single tat. Below will be a Bear, an Elk, Bison, and other animals including a Snake, spider, and an Eagle.
On my left arm I want to start my love of of the 60's and Rockabilly....Ratrods, a VW van, dice, flames, a mushroom, maybe a guitar, and Betty Boop, who knows what else, its not really planned out yet since I cant afford all that. Gotta figure out where to start.

----------


## h00blah

> this thread came at the most perfect time...NOT! i've recently been battling the "itch..." i NEED to get more ink! too bad my budget says no
> 
> here are mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sure i could have got a better picture of bowser but, what can i say, i feel a little lazy!
> 
> ...


u have the coolest tats!!!  :Bowdown:  (from a gamers POV  :Very Happy:  :Razz: )

----------


## mechnut450

nothing supper fancy but I guessing  I didn't go to as a nice tattoo artist as some of you guys(gals) have I only got the one and theonly pic  I got of it right now is the one the night/next day it was done ( color has faded some since then outside cutting grass I guess does that) I might get it touched up later it was done in a single sitting. It off an anime  and no not fairies ( friend pick on me about it )   I think the nise from the gun was the most annoying part( since it made me a little deaf in the one ear at the time ( kept yelling when I could talked normally) 

"

I need to get a better pic ( i actually found it on an old myspace account my nephew had set up  that I don't use lol)

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

Got this for my 18th birthday. Took about 1.75 hours... This is while it was still healing/scabbed. The circle is actually like perfect but its hard to tell when im using my right arm to hold my shirt. It stretches..

----------


## LadyOhh



----------

Jessica Loesch (07-09-2011)

----------

